# Light Blue Baby Crowntail



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Initially went to petsmart today to get some chemicals and look for a siphon, came out with this guy instead. He's really small, barely 1 inch long.

For a size reference, in the first two pictures he is in a 1 gallon cube, about 2 inches away from my laptop behind him. My laptop is 17"

The last picture is me re-sectioning off my 5 gallon. He is in approximately 2 Gallons and Skittles has the other 3.





























I need help deciding between names: Cirrus or Stratos


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I like Stratos as a name. Adorable fish and tank.


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

I love his colours 
x


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He's very nice colored


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I love his coloring.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'm keeping tally for names... so far its pretty even


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He must have an official name


----------

